# Converting a 40ft 23,000lb sailboat to electric



## Deep6 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello everyone,
I've reviewed the sailboat threads on here and there's some great info. I am wondering if it's possible to find a motor big enough for my application? I was nearly ready to pull the trigger on one of these: https://electricyacht.com/product/quiettorque-30-lc-electric-motor/ but am wondering if the success people have had with forklift motors could save me thousands, or at the very least allow me to spend more money on a battery pack. Are forklift motors a possibility for pushing my boat @ hull speed of 6 knots for say 1 - 2 hours?
Most of the time I'd be interested in only entering or leaving a marina, or setting the hook, but there are some nasty situations one can get into around my area where say 10 minutes at full throttle might make the difference between running aground and cracking beers on the hook after a fun filled day!

Thanks in advance everyone, it seems there's super knowledgeable folks here which I look forward to learning from.


----------



## o.lichtenstein (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi,

did you ever end up converting your boat?

I'm currently turning a 15 ton lifeboat into solar-electric and am planning to use motors from Nissan Leaf or similar EVs.

Greetings
Oliver


----------

